# Front casting deck



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

For last week's project, I decided a large front casting deck would be nice addition.  I started out with a 1/2" plywood core, laid it on the bow and traced the basic hull shape.  After cutting it out, I set it back on the boat and shaped it to the hull exactly.   Next, I rounded the edges so the glass would lay nicely over the edges.  Then I began the lay up of the edges that would eventually compose the sides of the deck, and would be the attaching point for the deck to the hull with rivets.

Several layers of cloth and mat later, it was ready for gelcoat.  I painted the whoel deck in white gelcoat.  I would prefer an off-white or tan for reducing glare, but style won out today.  It had to match the white hull!  A final coat of white gelcoat with non-skid grit mixed in gave the deck some traction.  

Here's the final product.  I fished it Saturday AM, and it is sweet!  I'm already planning a rear deck project to match.  

I took several pics during the build, but the disc I had them on won't read now. 


























-Brian


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice Brian! What did you use for the non-skid? Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Gramps. For the non-skid I used a non-skid grit material from West Marine, kind of like a real fine sand. In the past I've used clean beach sand and it worked just as good. Just mix it into your paint, gelcoat, or whatever, until you get the desired amount of grip.

-Brian


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Really nice job...Looks good!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Fiberglass meets aluminum? Lordy! What is this world coming too? 

Seriously, looks great! What do you guess it adds in weight? I've been thinking about adding a deck like this to my 14' fiberglass skiff.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks super...really professional.  Nice job!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the repies guys.

Un-shore, I'd guess it added about 20-25 lbs. The plywood I used was a couple years old, so it was good and dry, probably saved a few lbs there.

T\One of the best things about this addition was the way it stiffened the whole boat up. It took most of the flex out of the front of the boat, and teh additonal weight really helps in a light chop. It's like a whole new boat!

I'm considering building the rear deck out of foam core, I'll be sure to take good pics of that project.


----------

